# Finished my first eccentric turn- Brass crankshaft



## Janderso (Jan 16, 2020)

This was a fun project. I learned about three different ways of offsetting the part in the lathe.
I did gain some confidence which is always a bonus.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> This was a fun project. I learned about three different ways of offsetting the part in the lathe.
> I did gain some confidence which is always a bonus.



Would you like to tell us how you did the offsets?


----------



## ch2co (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah, like Nogo said, how?
I would think the vibration would be incredible 
Very cool job though, well done. !

The Old Grumpy One


----------



## Turner (Jan 17, 2020)

Neat looking piece, is there a TDC order for the rod journals? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewy (Jan 17, 2020)

Very, Very, Nice!  Going to use it or just display it?


----------



## Janderso (Jan 17, 2020)

This is just a piece that will serve as a paper weight. I wanted to try to figure out how to set up and turn an eccentric.
I cut a bevel in 10-24 cap screws. Used my mill and DRO to drill and tap the off set every 90 degrees.
I used 190 as the rpm. I didn’t want to go any faster than that. I used an insert style it off blade and a brazed carbide profile to clean up the edges. It was finicky work. Made a few mistakes in the finish but I wasn’t too worried about it.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 17, 2020)

Turner said:


> Neat looking piece, is there a TDC order for the rod journals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have made the rod journals like a typical four cylinder but I just turned them at 90 degree intervals as shown in the pic. I marked them 1-4 . Rolling it across a table is satisfying to see the mechanical action.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 17, 2020)

That looks really good.   Now get to figuring out the connecting rods to fit.
Joe Hynes


----------



## John281 (Jan 17, 2020)

That's a cool part and your post is timely for me in that I plan to tackle a Sterling engine project soon and I'll have to make a crankshaft with multiple throws but not as complicated as what you've done.  I'm still gathering materials and finding that brass is really expensive.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 17, 2020)

Good old Youtube. You can find many examples on eccentric turning. The 4 jaw offset with an indicator was my first choice, then I saw one where he pinned the two ends accordingly.
I've thought a model steam engine. That looks like fun.
The grand kids are pretty young yet but I would love to spend some time with one of them in my shop learning together.
It's a great experience for our youth.


----------

